# Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????



## l.ron (29 September 2009)

Hallo Leute, erst einmal ich wusste nicht genau wo ich das Thema posten sollte, daher habe ich das hier gemacht.


Mein jungerer Bruder (18J.) wollte aus irrgenwelchen Gründen auch immer sich bei einer Pornoseite aus den USA anmleden. Die haben mit 2 Tage für 0 US Dollar geworben. Der hat sich eine falsche email-adresse besorgt und wollte/hat sich damit anmelden/angemeldet. Denn er weiß es nicht genau ob er sich überhaupt angemeldet hat. Als er auf weiter geklickt hat, kam ne Seite auf der stand, wir haben deine IP usw. an mehr kann er sich  nicht erinnern, denn er hat aus Panik, wie er gesagt hat, sufort alles weggelickt. Nun ist er total verunsichert.
Meine Frage ist jetzt ist er einen Vertarg mit dem Anbieter eingegangen? Können die ihn mittels der IP ausfindig machen? Und was könnte noch alles auf ihn zu kommen?

Wir haben schon durch mehrere Foren durchgelesen und auch gepostet. Da kam aber bis jetzt noch nichts.
Waren sogar in einem Anwaltsforum, die gesagt haben man solle Ruhe bewahren.
Was würdet ihr raten, was wir jetzt tun sollen.

mfg l.ron


----------



## jupp11 (29 September 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????*



l.ron schrieb:


> Können die ihn mittels der IP ausfindig machen? Und was könnte noch alles auf ihn zu kommen?


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
ansonsten > 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt, daher nur diese allgemeinen Hinweise


----------



## wahlhesse (29 September 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????*

Die im Anwaltsforum haben nix falsches gesagt.
Die deutschen Nutzlosanbieter haben schon keinerlei rechtliche Handhabe, um an IP-Daten zu kommen. Ausländische noch weniger.

Im übrigen ist es nicht verboten, sich eine "falsche" EMailadresse zu besorgen um anonym zu bleiben. Der Hang geht zu Zweit- und Dritt- EMailadressen, um der Spamflut Herr zu werden.

Sorgen sollte man sich erst machen, wenn man seine Kreditkarten oder Kontodaten unvorsichtigerweise eingegeben hat. Das ist wie eine Einladung in eine geöffnete Brieftasche zu greifen...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## l.ron (29 September 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????*

ja super das es so schnell gehen würde, habe ich nicht gedacht. großen dank dafür.

sowas wie kriditkartennummer oder ähnliches hat er nicht eigegeben, zumal er keine hat.

nochmals danke


----------



## agony (29 September 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????*



l.ron schrieb:


> ..wollte aus irrgenwelchen Gründen auch immer sich bei einer Pornoseite aus den USA anmleden


 
In den USA geht das generell sowieso nur mit Kreditkarte.. bei einem kostenlosen Angebot wird dann nichts abgebucht.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (30 September 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????*



l.ron schrieb:


> Gründen auch immer sich bei einer Pornoseite aus den USA anmleden.



In den USA wird die Kreditkarte zur Altersüberprüfung genommen. Wenn dort auf Seiten z.B. von iFriends oder Friendfinder von Free SignUp gesprochen wird, muß man die KK-Nummer angeben. Es wird nichts abgebucht anschließend, außer man macht später ein Update. 

Über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Altersüberprüfung per Kreditkarte läßt sicher sicher streiten...:roll:


----------



## l.ron (30 September 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????*

ds ist gut zu wissen....
und es immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass es menschen gibt, die sich mit solchen problemen auskennen und auseinandersetzen. wenn man erstmal drinsteckt, weiß man meistens nicht was man tun soll!

danke nochmal


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2009)

*AW: Vertrag mit einem Pornoanbieter????*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> In den USA wird die Kreditkarte zur Altersüberprüfung genommen.


Die Mafia hat damit gut verdient, so um die 700 Mio US$... Dann hat man auch noch die Kreditkartendaten verkauft, was dazu führte, dass manche sich plötzlich als angebliche KiPo-Nutzer wiedergefunden haben. Noch irgendeine Antwort nötig zum Thema Kreditkarte als AVS?  
gambino kreditkartenbetrug - Google-Suche
(Die Mitprofiteure des Mafiabetruges sind dann auf Dialer umgestiegen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte)


----------

